
Remaining .io domain names of common words - Xcelerate
http://iodomains.nickmcnutt.com/#
======
Xcelerate
As some of you requested, here's the app listing .io domain names I made about
8 months ago. I notice there's a lot less words available this time --
although I did only check the top 30,000 most frequent words instead of 50,000
so as to not tax nic.io.

EDIT: Wow, that two-letter domain went fast! Note that if a domain is
unavailable, it's because someone just bought it :)

~~~
Gertig
Great job, the site looks really nice. Way to get it back up as quickly as you
did. If you don't mind me asking why did you take it down in the first place?

~~~
Xcelerate
Thanks! Traffic hit a spike the first time I posted it, and then it died to
zero the next week. I thought I'd save myself $3.00 a month without hosting.
I'm cheap :) Maybe I'll keep it up this time?

~~~
Gertig
Yeah, that's always the rub isn't it. I have had very similar experiences with
various projects that get a quick round of visitors early on then they dwindle
to literally 0! Maybe you could stick some google ads on it to try to make up
that $3/month :)

------
buttscicles
Brilliant, snapped up the last 2 letter (yl.io) as soon as you posted this, I
saw your comment in the other thread and looked through your submissions.

~~~
Xcelerate
There's no guarantee it was _the_ last two letter. However, it was the last
"common" two letter domain.

~~~
RKearney
I just purchased yd.io.

I searched every 2 letter io domain.

Only qf.io and qg.io are left.

~~~
buttscicles
I've been trying to work backwards from domains to projects, best I've got
here is ra.yd.io

------
gadders
I always wanted "eie.io" for a site for childrens nursery rhymes :-)

Another suggestion:

A list of actual words that end in "io" that are still available (based on
this list, for instance: <http://www.morewords.com/ends-with/io/>)

------
pavel_lishin
I really hope that someone is going to do something fun with
<http://fellat.io/>, instead of just squatting on it forever.

~~~
twic
Indeed. That would be hell on one's quads.

------
forexio
I have Forex.io :)

This just made it a lot easier to build a site on the domain

~~~
forexio
What would you guys do with this domain? Anyone got any good ideas

~~~
switch33
Sounds awfully close to Forex online trading. Might be good idea to do a stock
news blog?

Based on the results Forex might want to purchase it or just not like you very
much.

~~~
forexio
Forex is a generic term for trading foreign currency.

So I will be building a site on it just looking into what to build. There is
lots of forex.domain sites

